# Skin tag on areola?



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

So, I've got what looks like a skin tag on my areola, and it's driving me crazy. I want to pull it off, but it would hurt to do so, but I'm worried that when the baby gets here, it'll hurt to nurse with it on there. I wish I could go to a doc, and have it removed, but we have no insurance, so can't just hop over to a doc anytime we need to. I don't really know what kind of advice I'm looking for, but it's really unhappy having it there.







Maybe it's some weird breastfeeding thing? I don't have any idea.


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

I had one there until I started nursing, and it magically dried up and fell off...

Maybe yours will do the same?


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NicoleyWoley*
I had one there until I started nursing, and it magically dried up and fell off...

me too...weird hunh?


----------



## MilkyMcGee (Jan 30, 2005)

I think mine showed up when I got pg. Maybe it's a hormone thing and it will dry up too!

I don't think my daughter was nursing on it, or it was even touching her mouth because it was on the very outer ring of my areola.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Rock on! I didn't have one until a few days ago, and I'm currently pg, so maybe mine will dry up and drop off when the babe comes! Thanks for making me feel better!







I really hope it does! I've been trying *really hard* not to fiddle with it in the meantime.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Mine did the same as the previous posters. I'mnot sure the bbay ever touched it. I wouldn't worry about the thing.


----------

